# Hot Flashes



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

So, I'm 51, and seem to have skipped perimenopause and gone directly into full-blown menopause. In the last week, I've had several hot flashes a day. And it's not just the sensation of being hot and sweating for no reason - it's nausea and light-headedness at the same time.

Went to my regular family doctor midweek because I was due for my annual check-up anyway, told her about this, and she recommended Lexapro - she said certain anti-depressants have been found to alleviate symptoms of menopause like these. I took Lexapro years ago for severe post-partum depression, and it helped immeasurably. But I weaned myself off of it about 10 years ago because I was tired of feeling numb to everything - like there was someone in my head who was not me.

I filled the script two days ago, but have been afraid to go back on it. I don't know how much longer I can deal with these symptoms and keep functioning, though.

Has anyone else found that SSRIs like this help your menopause symptoms? Or, have you had success with other remedies?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I would get a second opinion before taking anti-depressants. You aren't depressed. You are experiencing hot flashes, nausea and light headedness due to the roller coaster changes in your hormones during perimenopause. 

Could you find a doctor who specializes in menopause or women's hormones? You might do better getting hormone replacement therapy for the menopause symptoms, rather than taking drugs intended for a different condition. You don't want to feel numb, just free of the hot flashes and nausea. Regulating your hormones can help with that.


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

You were right to not take it. Get a second opinion.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

I have my annual appointment set with my OB/GYN in a couple weeks. I should have waited to ask her opinion before filling the prescription, I know. At least it didn't cost me much, because I have good prescription coverage from my job.

I had just had a couple of terrible nights in a row of getting very little sleep due to the recurring hot flashes and associated symptoms that I ran out and filled it, thinking I'd take it the next night, but then things calmed down a bit.

I also have a history of depression, and very nearly asked one of these two doctors for a prescription when I was at the depth of my grief from the divorce I didn't ask for last year, but I somehow managed to keep the depression at bay without medication - just barely. Still feel like I'm fighting it off from time to time, but I feel more like I'm winning that battle in recent months.

I'll ask her about HRT and other things I should consider to help with these symptoms.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Something to keep in mind as well, you're just getting started with perimenopause (you are in menopause only after it has been a year since you had your last period). There are other symptoms to come...loss of lubrication, thinning of the vaginal walls making sex painful, bone loss and loss of skin elasticity overall, weight gain, etc. HRT will address (halt) those symptoms as well, while an anti-depressant won't have any effect.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

Deleted


----------

